# SRRV Visa Questions



## rustyfox (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm currently in India, but moving to the Philippines for retirment within a few weeks.

My reading of the SRRV site leaves me with questions... Can I ask here? or should this be a new topic? If I should ask them elsewhere, please let me know!
1. If I deposit $10,000 into a bank account, is it in my name? or in the PRA's name?
2. May be used for investment/s in RFO Real Estate Properties; * Investment value must be at least US$50,000.00 - Does this mean that the deposit must be $50,000? or that the $10,000 can be used in an investment of at least $50,000 value?
3. Is it at all possible to get access to the $10,000 while still on the SRRV?
4. What happens to the $10,000 deposit when I die? 

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

rustyfox said:


> I'm currently in India, but moving to the Philippines for retirment within a few weeks.
> 
> My reading of the SRRV site leaves me with questions... Can I ask here? or should this be a new topic? If I should ask them elsewhere, please let me know!
> 1. If I deposit $10,000 into a bank account, is it in my name? or in the PRA's name?
> ...


Hi Russ and welcome. I used your post to start a new topic thread so hopefully you'll get some info before long.


Jet Lag


----------



## rustyfox (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Jet Lag, and thanks for that. I wasn't sure whether it was too far off the topic or not. Always glad to be guided by somebody with more experience!!

Russ


----------



## Anam6 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi. This is a late post but wanted to check if you were successful with your srrv.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

rustyfox said:


> ....
> 1. If I deposit $10,000 into a bank account, is it in my name? or in the PRA's name?
> 2. May be used for investment/s in RFO Real Estate Properties; * Investment value must be at least US$50,000.00 - Does this mean that the deposit must be $50,000? or that the $10,000 can be used in an investment of at least $50,000 value?
> 3. Is it at all possible to get access to the $10,000 while still on the SRRV?
> ...


1. The deposit is in your name and has a hold placed on it by the PRA. You get the 1% interest. There are specific requirements for the deposit. You have to send funds from outside the country to a few specific banks, not all can take the accounts. If you bring cash you need to declare it at Philippine customs and show the declaration forms when opening the account. I don't recommend showing the customs guys that much cash just before I leave the airport and enter the taxi madness. 

2. You can convert the deposit., You buy an investment ( condo, long term lease or country club membership) valued at least $50,000 and the hold is transferred from the cash account to being a lien on the property. There are specific wordings needed to be on the title for the PRA to approve the transfer and release the hold on the funds.

3. The only access you will have to the deposit is to convert it as mentioned above. Consider the low interest paid as part of the cost of having the SRRV.

4. The deposit will become part of your estate. Your executor will have to petition the PRA to release the hold and then it just becomes a normal term deposit. Not sure if your heirs can get the funds immediately or if they have to wait until the term expires. 

I strongly recommend that you get a marketer to assist in the process. They are supposed to work for you for free and are paid by the PRA out of your application fee. I have heard of people here being asked for up to $500 additional. If I was asked I'd simply report them to the PRA and find someone honest.

I used and can recommend Maria Rose Villa Baranda <[email protected]> Others here have recommended others so shop around. 


Get all your documents in order before applying, the police clearance will be the most time consuming to get as it needs to be authenticated ( AKA red ribbon) by the Philippine Embassy before you submit it. The 10,000 deposit means you have a pension, I believe that this has to be paid into a Philippine bank directly to qualify. Setting this up may take a while but I have no experience since I am in the 20k deposit without pension situation. 

Medical can be done here and mine consisted of an x-ray, finger prick blood sample and a urine sample. never spoke to a Dr or nurse about my medical history or was physically examined. In and out in 30 minutes. 


You can also see my thread on my SRRV experience for a detailed description of what I went through to get mine. If you have any questions please post here or ask by PM if that is better for you.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> You have to send funds from outside the country


I'm currently here on a work visa, and so I have significant funds here in peso.

I wonder if this requirement would still hold true if/when I retire and convert to SRRV?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Tiz said:


> I'm currently here on a work visa, and so I have significant funds here in peso.
> 
> I wonder if this requirement would still hold true if/when I retire and convert to SRRV?


That is a question that you would have to ask the PRA directly. I just know that there were some comments here about some people having issues because they could not demonstrate that the deposit funds came from out of the country.

The deposit has to be made in USD so you will need to convert. I was warned when making the transfer that it had to go to a USD account here, the marketer set one up for me on a temporary basis so I could make the transfer directly, otherwise I could have been hit with two conversion fees USD to PNP then PNP back to USD, it would have been 1 or 2% each way.

If the funds have to come from out of the country, convert to a USD account outside of the Philippines then transfer back here as "fresh" funds???

If you have been in country more than 6 months I believe that you can use a local police clearance instead of one from home. However I believe that these can take a while to obtain, something else to look into.


----------



## lawyer128 (Aug 14, 2018)

Tiz said:


> I'm currently here on a work visa, and so I have significant funds here in peso.
> 
> I wonder if this requirement would still hold true if/when I retire and convert to SRRV?


Yes, the money should be made thru "inward remittance" from a bank account outside the Philippines to the bank account that you opened with PRA accredited banks. The requirement is always "inward remittance" regardless of your status prior to application. I have a client who has to deposit his money back to his US bank account to make an "inward remittance" because they won't accept his manager's check.


----------



## lawyer128 (Aug 14, 2018)

rustyfox said:


> I'm currently in India, but moving to the Philippines for retirment within a few weeks.
> 
> My reading of the SRRV site leaves me with questions... Can I ask here? or should this be a new topic? If I should ask them elsewhere, please let me know!
> 1. If I deposit $10,000 into a bank account, is it in my name? or in the PRA's name?
> ...


1. The account shall be under your name but the PRA holds a lien over it. Hence, you cannot withdraw your money unless you cancel your retirement visa first.

2. For you to be able to use your deposit for investment, your deposit must be $50,000. You can use the entire amount to buy NOT all real estate properties, but only condominiums as foreigners are not allowed to own lands here. You are also allowed to use the money to buy shares from accredited country clubs.

3. No, you will not have access to it. It should remain in the bank in the full amount unless you cancel your retirement visa first. There are paper works required for cancellation.

4. Your deposit shall form part of your estate and your heirs, executors and administrators can claim from the bank after your death.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

lawyer128 said:


> 1. The account shall be under your name but the PRA holds a lien over it. Hence, you cannot withdraw your money unless you cancel your retirement visa first.
> 
> 2. For you to be able to use your deposit for investment, your deposit must be $50,000. You can use the entire amount to buy NOT all real estate properties, but only condominiums as foreigners are not allowed to own lands here. You are also allowed to use the money to buy shares from accredited country clubs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input here lawyer128. sounds like you know what's going on with the PRA and the SRRV.
I have a few questions you may be able to help me with and would also benefit other members.

As I qualify for the SRRV Classic with a deposit of US 20K, can this be used to invest in a Condo or long term lease? I ask this because you stated that the deposit must be US 50K to convert to investments and I have never come across that information on the PRA site.

I currently hold a long term lease (25 + 25 years) on a house and lot, can this be used as an investment and if so what is the procedure? 
Does the Title or lease need to be annotated? Both?

Can I use the US 20K for the above scenario?

I also read that the PRA now mentions "online applications coming soon". Any news and updates with regards to this?

Thanks for your time and we look forward to your input.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry lawyer128, I forgot to mention that the lease is already paid in full for the first 25 years.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> If you have been in country more than 6 months I believe that you can use a local police clearance instead of one from home. However I believe that these can take a while to obtain, something else to look into.


Local police clearance may be obtained in one day if you go early. If you go later in the day, you may need to go the next day to pick it up. Requires ID and a pic. NBI clearance takes about a week from application to pick up.

Fred


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> ...
> As I qualify for the SRRV Classic with a deposit of US 20K, can this be used to invest in a Condo or long term lease? I ask this because you stated that the deposit must be US 50K to convert to investments and I have never come across that information on the PRA site.
> 
> I currently hold a long term lease (25 + 25 years) on a house and lot, can this be used as an investment and if so what is the procedure?
> ...


As I understand the process you buy your property ( condo or long term lease) for at least $USD50k. Then you need to have specific wording on the title or lease documents that the PRA has a lien against the property for the 20k deposit amount. You then get the lien released on your deposit account.

In other words it is 20k deposit PLUS additional at least 30k funds to buy condo or lease but you need the entire amount up front. Not sure if you can have a mortgage on the property for some amount or if you need clear title from the outset.

Yes the title on an existing lease needs to be amended to include the specific wording required. As with a lot of things here they will be very specific in what wording is needed and you may get an incorrect answer from the PRA so I'd suggest you get it in writing on their letterhead.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> As I understand the process you buy your property ( condo or long term lease) for at least $USD50k. Then you need to have specific wording on the title or lease documents that the PRA has a lien against the property for the 20k deposit amount. You then get the lien released on your deposit account.
> 
> In other words it is 20k deposit PLUS additional at least 30k funds to buy condo or lease but you need the entire amount up front. Not sure if you can have a mortgage on the property for some amount or if you need clear title from the outset.
> 
> Yes the title on an existing lease needs to be amended to include the specific wording required. As with a lot of things here they will be very specific in what wording is needed and you may get an incorrect answer from the PRA so I'd suggest you get it in writing on their letterhead.


Hi Rick, Yes I am aware of the fine print with regards to encumbrances on titles and leases, just wanted to hear it from a marketeer and if there were other options especially relating to the 20K versus 50K as we already have the lease in place as well as the encumbered title but no mention of the PRA, again as said on this site or a private msg to you my bad for not doing my research and a slap to the attorney we used at the time as we stated this was what we were doing. It happens, all good.

The only issue I see is getting an attorney to alter the lease and title and as said that takes time and yes pesos but as you wisely point out 20K is not much money to take advantage of the many pluses acquiring an SRRV.

I still want to see our options as far as this PRA marketeer is concerned but really think that we will simply move there, we will be in and out of the country 2 or 3 times a year so my visa will be fine. Perhaps draw a pension on my superannuation in 3 or 4 years then simply go down the 10K route. Ben as a returning Filipino can avail good tax exemptions on our goods shipped there and according to the forwarder in Manila will attract less attention than an SRRV holder shipping goods.

Let's see what lawyer128 has to say. Thanks for your input Rick.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lawyer128 (Aug 14, 2018)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks for your input here lawyer128. sounds like you know what's going on with the PRA and the SRRV.
> I have a few questions you may be able to help me with and would also benefit other members.
> 
> As I qualify for the SRRV Classic with a deposit of US 20K, can this be used to invest in a Condo or long term lease? I ask this because you stated that the deposit must be US 50K to convert to investments and I have never come across that information on the PRA site.
> ...


Hi, Steve!

Thank you. I'm glad to be able to contribute on this forum. I have a lot of experience in dealing with PRA, and yes, apparently not all information are available on their website.

With respect to your question regarding your existing leasehold, the answer is no. The deposit should come first then it can be converted into an investment by buying or leasing properties and not the other way around. 

In your case, the best scenario would be to put $50k into your PRA account get a visa and then use this money later on to cover your rental payment.

No, you cannot use $20k for this kind of transaction. If you intend to invest the money, you should deposit $50k regardless of your age or qualification and then convert this deposit into an investment.

Yes, they will go online soon. Hopefully, this will make the process a lot shorter and more efficient. 


Cheers,
Reina


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

lawyer128 said:


> Hi, Steve!
> 
> Thank you. I'm glad to be able to contribute on this forum. I have a lot of experience in dealing with PRA, and yes, apparently not all information are available on their website.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input Reina, much appreciated and then some.

As said the lease is already in place and paid in full so that can't be achieved unless we redraw the lease and caveat/encumbrance on the title. As I have gathered with my years of reading there is little or no flexibility within the PRA when it comes to doctrines and mandates, those are the rules which we must abide by even after investing more than PHP 6 million in a property and a further PHP 8 million in extensions and renovations in the coming years, cars, bikes, furniture and a plethora of other things on top of that invested in the Philippines appear to count for nothing as a genuine vested retiree. 

Perhaps the PRA could look at committed expat retirees that have already invested in this fine country in a favoured light, perhaps another category within the PRA for those already committed and living here and while yes live the life we choose also contribute to the economy, enrichment and help sustain local employment and services.

Personally I will simply avail the tourist visa services for the next 20 odd years of my life unless things change in the interim.
Again thanks for your matter of fact input.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> .....
> 
> Perhaps the PRA could look at committed expat retirees that have already invested in this fine country in a favoured light, perhaps another category within the PRA for those already committed and living here and while yes live the life we choose also contribute to the economy, enrichment and help sustain local employment and services.
> 
> .....


What you are suggesting would ad another category with either some complex rules to determine eligibility for "committed expat retiree" or would introduce a wide measure of discretion to some local bureaucrats to use to categorize someone as a "committed expat retiree" to get around some relatively simple rules now.


I like that the PRA is inflexible in its rules. IMHO that simplifies things, I wish other government agencies were just as inflexible. That way you can simply read up on them and see if what they offer is for you and if you meet o0ne of the required categories and then make a rational decision that will succeed on its merits not on the whim of some bureaucrat if you meet the complex requirements of "committed expat retiree".

For the alternative take a look at the LTO. Officially you need to have a visa good for longer than one year to get a driver license here. There are lots of reports pf people either renewing their license when they do not have a visa good for more than a year or people actually getting new one on tourist visa's.

Simple rules, clearly explained and inflexible in their enforcement means predictability and stability. Complex rules, with lots of exceptions, poorly explained and randomly enforced means confusion and disorder and opens the door to potential corruption and other abuses.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Manitoba said:


> Simple rules, clearly explained and inflexible in their enforcement means predictability and stability. Complex rules, with lots of exceptions, poorly explained and randomly enforced means confusion and disorder and opens the door to potential corruption and other abuses.


Well said and I fully agree with this statement and might add that this factor is probably the most contributing to what ails the ROP. Keeping in mind that we are quests here, that is as far as I will go.

Fred


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> ....might add that this factor is probably the most contributing to what ails the ROP. ....


The confusion on the rules is actually quite common once you get outside the established western democracies. 

Some of it is that they simply don't fully understand English to the point where they can translate their rules, sometimes it is that the rules are not well thought out and that a lot of possible permutations and combinations are not fully covered. This is very common when writing rules in a new area of regulation for them or the usual international standard rules different significantly from local custom i.ie banking rules. Sometimes it is a deliberate method of giving arbitrary power to local bureaucrats. Sometimes in an effort to CYA the local bureaucrats extend the rules so that they cannot be wrong in what they see as a bad way. (This one happens a lot in the west as well.) 

Sometimes it is a combination of all of the above and more.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> What you are suggesting would ad another category with either some complex rules to determine eligibility for "committed expat retiree" or would introduce a wide measure of discretion to some local bureaucrats to use to categorize someone as a "committed expat retiree" to get around some relatively simple rules now.
> 
> 
> I like that the PRA is inflexible in its rules. IMHO that simplifies things, I wish other government agencies were just as inflexible. That way you can simply read up on them and see if what they offer is for you and if you meet o0ne of the required categories and then make a rational decision that will succeed on its merits not on the whim of some bureaucrat if you meet the complex requirements of "committed expat retiree".
> ...


Yep I agree, perhaps only dreaming for an easier solution. Definitely another category would confuse things even more considering the lack of information within the existing 5 categories. 
Like a recent post I submitted with regards to the fine print on a lease and title was only discovered by fluke and not readily available to those seeking to go down this path with the PRA nor the fact that one deposits 20K or 50k depending on age, pension or no pension is there any thing I can find delineating these figures and the ability to convert deposited funds into property or leases, again whether 20k or 50.

As said I am happy to go down the tourist visa route until I decide to draw a pension from my superannuation, then I may consider dropping 10k into a hole. Other things may happen along the way, who knows?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> .....
> 
> As said I am happy to go down the tourist visa route until I decide to draw a pension from my superannuation, then I may consider dropping 10k into a hole. Other things may happen along the way, who knows?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I had reasons dealing with Canada tax laws for getting the SRRV as well as the issues that normally impact others in making the decision on SRRV or Tourist visa.

When I was here before staying on a tourist visa, I had just renewed when I had to go back to Canada, paid a few thousand for one extra day in country then on my return started the whole process over again.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm currently applying for the SRRV myself and its taking a while(since Nov of 2018). The only thing holding me up now is my U. S. police report (which was just opened and copies made).


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*SRRV Police Record*



68whiskeymike6 said:


> I'm currently applying for the SRRV myself and its taking a while(since Nov of 2018). The only thing holding me up now is my U. S. police report (which was just opened and copies made).


Hi Whiskey! welcome to the forum. If I'm not mistaken, you said the police record copy might be holding you up but if you've been here over 6 months NBI records check should also work, :fingerscrossed: good luck and keep us posted on how it's going because there are many expats that go the route of SRRV.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Mine was straight forward. I had my RCMP report in hand when I landed and had sent in my deposit monies.

I used a marketer who was great and did all the administrative stuff for me. Highly recommend using a reputable one. If they ask fees for their services pass on them and report them to the PRA, that is not allowed.

I simply showed up, signed the application form, paid the application fee plus first year went to get my medical, open the deposit account and then to the PRA for final application.

Back 4 weeks later to get the visa, passport returned and wallet card.

Total time involved was about 4 hours, including taxi rides to medical and bank.

One year later go back to PRA by myself, pay 3 years fees get wallet card back on the street in about 59 minutes. (Would have been quicker but I waited about 10 minutes in the wrong spot, my bad.)

I also got the exact requirements from more than one source and where there were discrepancies I asked about them until I had confidence in what was correct


The key is as with a lot of things being fully prepared. I got my police clearance ahead of travel, these are difficult to obtain when you are outside of the country. (I know I was in Haiti when I obtained mine, what would have been a simple process costing less than $100 ended up taking a lot of time and hassle and cost over $500 including courier fees, fingerprint processing, notaries etc.)

I might have been just lucky, but I have found the more prepared I am, the luckier I get.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> Hi Whiskey! welcome to the forum. If I'm not mistaken, you said the police record copy might be holding you up but if you've been here over 6 months NBI records check should also work, :fingerscrossed: good luck and keep us posted on how it's going because there are many expats that go the route of SRRV.


Roger that. But I'm already thinking of pulling out my PRA deposit and investing it elsewhere. The interest is too low in the bank where I currently have it in right now. I can make 10x more in dividends elsewhere than what I'm currently getting. Since I'm not officially a SRRV holder, will it be easy for me to withdraw my money from my assigned PRA approved bank? Do I need to create a letter and have that notarized?


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Manitoba said:


> Mine was straight forward. I had my RCMP report in hand when I landed and had sent in my deposit monies.
> 
> I used a marketer who was great and did all the administrative stuff for me. Highly recommend using a reputable one. If they ask fees for their services pass on them and report them to the PRA, that is not allowed.
> 
> ...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*SRRV Withdrawl*



68whiskeymike6 said:


> Roger that. But I'm already thinking of pulling out my PRA deposit and investing it elsewhere. The interest is too low in the bank where I currently have it in right now. I can make 10x more in dividends elsewhere than what I'm currently getting. Since I'm not officially a SRRV holder, will it be easy for me to withdraw my money from my assigned PRA approved bank? Do I need to create a letter and have that notarized?


Hopefully, someone who has an SRRV experience such and I see you are already talking with Manitoba and I think bigpearl also is here on an SRRV will be able to answer that question, here's a few more detailed links on the program and previous discussions. :fingerscrossed:

SRRV Guide
http://www.philippineconsulatela.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/INFORMATION-GUIDE-SRRV-BY-PRA.pdf

Previous discussion
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/747490-srrv-visa-questions.html


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> Hopefully, someone who has an SRRV experience such and I see you are already talking with Manitoba and I think bigpearl also is here on an SRRV will be able to answer that question, here's a few more detailed links on the program and previous discussions. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> SRRV Guide
> 
> ...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

68whiskeymike6 said:


> M.C.A. said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully, someone who has an SRRV experience such and I see you are already talking with Manitoba and I think bigpearl also is here on an SRRV will be able to answer that question, here's a few more detailed links on the program and previous discussions. :fingerscrossed:
> ...


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> 68whiskeymike6 said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to add that using emails and other forms of communication other than walking to the office will never work (Lessons learned) because you mentioned that nobody gets back with you  there's no such extra staffing for these functions you do actually have to go into their offices to inquire.
> ...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

68whiskeymike6 said:


> .... What upsets me is that nobody communicates with you about your application process until you contact them or show up in their office. Sometimes you get no reply back after texting a question. Am I been annoying to them? Here I am sitting in my room wondering what the heck is going on. I did pay upfront for some paperworks with the NBI and medical screening. Cost like $100.


This is a country where the concept of customer service simply does not exist.

In most western places I have been you go to a shop and they will bend over backwards to understand what you need, look to see if they have it and assist you in getting it.

I have had sales clerks say sorry no stock when the item was hanging on the wall in plain sight behind the,m.

I was pointing at it and asked for it by name when she told me they did not have it.

I used a SRRV marketer who replied to my questions, I dodn't have many but the responses pre-application were all quick. I never had any questions post application.

The process only took 4 weeks and I was sent one update email without asking for it and then emailed several days ahead of my appointment to go pick up my passport card and visa.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Manitoba said:


> This is a country where the concept of customer service simply does not exist.
> 
> In most western places I have been you go to a shop and they will bend over backwards to understand what you need, look to see if they have it and assist you in getting it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but even the U.S. is like that too these days compared to 20 to 30 years ago when " the customer is always right" was a motto. Then again, employees aren't exactly treated right either. If you want good customer service, Japan is awesome for that. Anyway, I'm cancelling my SRRV application for now and get my deposit back. I keep getting the run around or maybe its my fault (language/communication barrier??) Iwent to Manila a few days ago to authenticate /notarized my police report and I was told they don't authenticate here. Has to be done from the Philippines embassy in your own country(?). I'll try this SRRV thing again when I'm older and maybe I can use my DD214 in the future and deposit less?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Veteran SRRV*



68whiskeymike6 said:


> Yeah, but even the U.S. is like that too these days compared to 20 to 30 years ago when " the customer is always right" was a motto. Then again, employees aren't exactly treated right either. If you want good customer service, Japan is awesome for that. Anyway, I'm cancelling my SRRV application for now and get my deposit back. I keep getting the run around or maybe its my fault (language/communication barrier??) Iwent to Manila a few days ago to authenticate /notarized my police report and I was told they don't authenticate here. Has to be done from the Philippines embassy in your own country(?). I'll try this SRRV thing again when I'm older and maybe I can use my DD214 in the future and deposit less?


DD-214, yep that's the way to go Whiskey there's no deposit to worry about and I'd get this all handled in the US.

A little heads up, dealing with these same immigration officials in the US isn't much easier  but it does get accomplished  they notarized all your "original certified" documents and give you a package and then whatever requirements left with the SRRV you complete the process in the Philippines. 

My first attempt at Permanent Resident Visa was a fail and it was because I didn't have an original document and only a copy with no certification on it and my Philippine Consulate was several states over so I had to contact this Consulate several times either by message or phone call and I had to use the mail system.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> DD-214, yep that's the way to go Whiskey there's no deposit to worry about and I'd get this all handled in the US.
> 
> A little heads up, dealing with these same immigration officials in the US isn't much easier  but it does get accomplished  they notarized all your "original certified" documents and give you a package and then whatever requirements left with the SRRV you complete the process in the Philippines.
> 
> My first attempt at Permanent Resident Visa was a fail and it was because I didn't have an original document and only a copy with no certification on it and my Philippine Consulate was several states over so I had to contact this Consulate several times either by message or phone call and I had to use the mail system.


Okay. Thanks for the FYI and heads up. I need to return to the US anyway and renew expired licenses and cards. I was going to go to school here, but there's always other ways to get an education. Only problem now is getting my deposit back.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

68whiskeymike6 said:


> Yeah, but even the U.S. is like that too these days compared to 20 to 30 years ago when " the customer is always right" was a motto. Then again, employees aren't exactly treated right either. If you want good customer service, Japan is awesome for that. Anyway, I'm cancelling my SRRV application for now and get my deposit back. I keep getting the run around or maybe its my fault (language/communication barrier??) Iwent to Manila a few days ago to authenticate /notarized my police report and I was told they don't authenticate here. Has to be done from the Philippines embassy in your own country(?). I'll try this SRRV thing again when I'm older and maybe I can use my DD214 in the future and deposit less?


Did you use the services of a Marketer? They are paid by the PRA, don't cost you anything and they are a great help in getting everything good to go. I processed all documentation on line, even had my RCMP fingerprint done on line (I was in Haiti at the time). Had the police certificate sent to my daughters and then used an authentication service in Ottawa, 2,000 kms from my home, to have everything authenticated. The cost was about $CDN 500 (USD 400) but all was done prior to leaving Haiti. Would have been about $100 had I been physically present in Ottawa for a week or 10 days.

Sent my marketer copies of everything ans she assured me that all was good. Went to Canada picked up my originals, spent a few days with my kids then flew here.

Had my stamp in my passport in 4 weeks with only 3 trips required. (one to pay fees and get medical and open bank account) the other to officially submit then back to pick up passport with visa and card. About 5 hours total including driving time to medical and bank.


----------

